

Why Go? - mperham
http://www.mikeperham.com/2014/10/08/why-go/

======
commentzorro
To summarize: the author considered both Rust and Go and chose Go because Rust
wasn't done yet. After using Go for a while, he found he liked the usual
suspects.

I think a compare/contrast of even a few features would have been nice.

------
trungonnews
Go still has no good IDE support, no interactive debugger. I don't know why
people prefer Go over the alternative like Scala+Akka.

~~~
tobz
(full disclosure: I'm seasoned with Go and haven't used Scala past playing
with it in a REPL)

I would argue that Go is far more readable, and simpler to grok, than Scala,
and that's without adding Akka on top of it. That's with respect to the level
of this project - how much it does, and what it's doing. If you have a huge,
distributed system project, I'm sure there's a lot of things Scala would make
easier over Go's rabid simplicity.

You're also ignoring the points he made WRT portability and dependencies.
Scala/Akka still need the JVM, and potentially a bunch of other dependencies.

When all you have is a ..., everything looks like a ..., and what not.

~~~
trungonnews
If you're writing server side code, then there is nothing wrong with relying
on the JVM. High performance, self optimized over time can easily make up for
the long startup time, and high memory usage.

